# i want some roaches lol



## connorshogs (Mar 24, 2011)

Anyone know where I can get Dubia roaches cheep


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

how many you looking for?


----------



## connorshogs (Mar 24, 2011)

Depends on price I'm willing to do a trade for a hedgie to the rite home or have cash depending on price and size


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

If you want a lot, you can buy colonies online with TONS of dubia, they're just expensive (but a great deal considering how many you get). Have you tried posting on CL or asking around at local reptile shops, expos, what not? Usually there are people who either have colonies to sell or just have their own and are willing to sell you some out of them. Don't pay more than $1/roach, a lot of people try to do that and it's a huge rip off.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

i wouldn't suggest buying a large colony unless you find someone giving it away for dirt cheap. i would suggest start small and just letting your colony breed. they breed like crazy and in no time you will have tons


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

what are you feeding the dubias too?


----------



## connorshogs (Mar 24, 2011)

I feed them to 2 tenrecs and the each eat 10-15 a day if the 1/2- 3/4 roaches. I'm looking for that size to hold me over till my coloneys get established I have 2 with 125-130 females in each


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

your located out of conn. right?
http://www.reptileexpo.com/
show coming up that will sell them


----------



## Kelsey the hedgehog (Jun 15, 2012)

connorshogs said:


> Depends on price I'm willing to do a trade for a hedgie to the rite home or have cash depending on price and size


sorry i'm confused by this. are you saying you would trade your hedgehog.. for the dubia roaches? :?


----------



## connorshogs (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm a breeder I have a few babies I was going to hold back but I need roaches bad so would be willing to trade a baby for Dubia roaches. Would only trade if I think its a good home. I dnt just send my babies home with anyone ;-)


----------



## connorshogs (Mar 24, 2011)

Only prob with the EXPO is their not cheap lol


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

dubia are not cheap bugs 
if you want something cheap while your colony grows....maybe get some super worms and crickets while the colony breeds?


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

5 years from now dubias will probably be cheap as dirt. they breed easier and quicker than crickets...but as of now they are costly


----------



## connorshogs (Mar 24, 2011)

I got 1000 1/2 inch dubias for 48 shipped . That was price of supper worms shipped. I duno if they will ever be as cheap as crickets their are so many diffrent roaches out their. A freind has lobsters for free but I won't do thoes.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

1000 super for 48? that is absurd. i pay $20 at a show


----------



## connorshogs (Mar 24, 2011)

Ya because shipping no I paid 48 for 1000 roaches


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

that is a great price for dubia. i was lucky with my colony, i knew a guy trying to get rid of bunch of stuff so i got dubia and hisser colonies for dirt cheap. does this person regularly sell for that price or is it a special deal you get?


----------



## connorshogs (Mar 24, 2011)

[email protected] that's her email I think till she's sold out lol found it on kingsnake.com her site is http://rivercityreptiles.webs.com/ seems real nice.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

thanks, got more then enough dubia at the moment. actually just gave away a good 50 of them to a friend to start up a colony. things breed like crazy, they are great


----------



## connorshogs (Mar 24, 2011)

Got them in the mail today would highly recomend this person amazing


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

Did the 48 include shipping?


----------



## connorshogs (Mar 24, 2011)

Yellow sure did the roaches are fat and Def 1/2 inch she also does 50 or 70 females and 20 males for same price I think adults ether way awsome price


----------

